# Bullard creek wma



## billy-84 (Dec 22, 2011)

Has anybody had any luck rabbit hunting Bullard creek wma? I'm going to give it a try saturday morning. I dont want your honey hole just a little help on where to go out there. Thanks


----------



## gemcgrew (Dec 22, 2011)

We've never been there. Just go and have fun with the hounds. Scout around before, during and after your hunt for the next time.

Good luck!


----------



## billy-84 (Dec 22, 2011)

Thanks. We are going to give it a try. If i do any good i will try and put up some pics.


----------



## canepatch (Dec 22, 2011)

Wish I could give you directions and locations on where we hunted two times in the past but I honestly don't know much about Bullard, but we had some good running both times--one daytime hunt, one nighttime hunt fairly close to the river.  Give it a shot and good luck, nothing ventured, nothing gained!


----------



## billy-84 (Dec 22, 2011)

Thank you cane patch. The place we have been looking at is by the river it has hard woods and some new pines in a clearcut.


----------



## skeeter1 (Dec 22, 2011)

hey man   been plannin on going  saturday for  a while  to run my dogs  and  bring the youngins   but  not sure  we will make  it  if  we  do  we will hook up  ,  but  i done  went over there with the family a while back  and  scouted  it  out  ,  and found   a  good plae  with  good shotin    , if you go  in  the  second  gate   to the right   at  the  archery range there is  a rd  back  to the power line  then ride  power line  toward river  the  power  line  keeps  goin striaght   but the rd   or grass  rd  turns  left in to the woods   that leads to   the abandon  trian trussel   was  gonna  hunt   from trussel  back to power line


----------



## aewhite (Dec 22, 2011)

Skeeter1  The archery side you are talking about is closed for small game until after deer season closes.  I squirrel hunt bullard a good bit and if you come in from the rifle range and head down the main road the river is to you left. You can go down to I think the 4th road to the left and there is a nice block or thinned pines that I have thought would be a nice place to rabbit hunt.  Maybe someday we could swap a squirrel hunt with my dogs for a rabbit hunt with yours.


----------



## skeeter1 (Dec 22, 2011)

yes  that's where i am talkin about   where  they just  cut over the pines   on the left side  of  the  rd   from  the  mian   camp area  its  open now  nov  27 - feb 28 small game, bow season went out oct 14  , the only  tract left open for archery should be  the ocmulgee tact  and  thats   on  across the  rail rd tracts    across some private land    in betwwen  !!
 and gun went out nov 26

its  open  wabbit  season babby !! lol!!

duck season !!  wabbit  season!!  duck season !!  wabbit  season!!!!


----------



## billy-84 (Dec 23, 2011)

Skeeter if you are out there give me a call and we will try and run a few. 912-403-1618


----------



## billy-84 (Dec 23, 2011)

I went and checked the spot out we are hunting in the morning and it is perfect. The briars are so thick you cant even see 5 feet in them. I just wish it would get cold again.


----------



## skeeter1 (Dec 23, 2011)

aewhite said:


> Skeeter1  The archery side you are talking about is closed for small game until after deer season closes.  I squirrel hunt bullard a good bit and if you come in from the rifle range and head down the main road the river is to you left. You can go down to I think the 4th road to the left and there is a nice block or thinned pines that I have thought would be a nice place to rabbit hunt.  Maybe someday we could swap a squirrel hunt with my dogs for a rabbit hunt with yours.


i  have  to recorrect my post  where i am  talking  about  is  the  same  side  of  the  highway  the  train tracks  are     and  the omuculgee tract  ,   not  the side of the highway  the  rv parks on the  rv park side  is  the  big portion of the wma ,   where i am talkin about    there is    good  shotin  off the power line     and  we seen  lots  of bunny's  when  we were scouting it out is  this where you are talking about  /


----------



## skeeter1 (Dec 23, 2011)

billy-84 said:


> Skeeter if you are out there give me a call and we will try and run a few. 912-403-1618



10-4  i  not sure  if  we gonna make  tomorrow   might just  have  a  little quick run  hind the  house in the morning   then  we got  to go visit family but  will definately  give you  a  buzz  on the land line  when  we  do go  ,  gonna  be   doin it  hard  after deer season!!
  fixin  to  head  out  in a  bit  after the  kids  eat  and  bath    and  see if we  can't   make   a  coon burn up  some  them calories  from all them  acorns ,  10-4


----------



## aewhite (Dec 23, 2011)

nope Skeeter where I'm talking about is on the park side of the wma. It will be between half-moon and red bluff.


----------



## skeeter1 (Dec 24, 2011)

aewhite said:


> nope skeeter where i'm talking about is on the park side of the wma. It will be between half-moon and red bluff.



10-4  i gotcha  man  that  place  is  so big  on that side  i would get lost ,lol   i like  the  other side of the highway   its   a  lot  smaller  plus  you got   less  mian dirt rds  and  theres the  old  shut down rail rd bed ,  and  the  power line   got  open  shotin

when ever  we  go   i will post on here  if  any  body wants  to join in ! Lol  bring your  hounds  or not   ,  i will  bring  rabbit dogs  and  squirrel dogs   at the same  time     do the double wammy !!!


----------



## billy-84 (Dec 24, 2011)

We had a great time this morning. I droped the dogs at 6:30 and jumped one at the truck. We ran that rabbit just shy of 4 hours before i could kill him. It turned out to be a big swamper. After that it got dry and hot, the dogs had a hard time getting anything else up. I will be going back next weekend.


----------

